# Floor registers - how do I insulate?



## markst44 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, new to the forum. I noticed that my floor registers seep cold air into the room when the furnace has been off for a while. Yes the actual metal of the register is cold too, but I can also feel a slight draft of cool air emanating from each register. I live in Maine, I use a wood stove to heat my home mostly, but still rely on the furnace to heat after the fire goes out, and when we're on vacation; otherwise I would just close the registers. 

My questions is, can I do anything about this? The flexible tubing running to each register is obviously insulated, and I will be insulating the basement ceiling next week with batts of R19. I just didn't know if anything else can be done, like insulating the register box etc. The draft coming out of the registers is unpleasant, especially the ones near our kitchen table.

Thanks for the help ...

Mark


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And close the fountaion vents.


----------

